# MTV "Hits"



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

I've seen promos on MTV 2 that this channel is "coming, May 2002." 

Anyone have any info on if "MTV Hits" will be added to D*? I'm hoping they don't add it to the TC "Plus" package, but I have a hunch they will...

Anyone have any 411 on this new channel?

--MfS


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I think it is replacing MTV X (which I dont think eaither DBS provider carries)


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Correct, MTV Hits unfortunatly will be replacing MTVX. This was a business decision made by viacom about 2 months ago. I dont think we'll see MTV Hits on either DBS Provider anytime soon.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Isn't "MTV Hits" a contradiction of terms like "Military Intelligence"?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

That would be called an oxymoron


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Great, just what America needs - another MTV channel to corrupt future generations...


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Great, just what America needs - another MTV channel to corrupt future generations... *


I'm sure they can find older and more proven ways to corrupt themselves than an MTV like channel.


----------



## DamonM (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mark _
> *Great, just what America needs - another MTV channel to corrupt future generations... *


When the Beatles were popular, it was feared they would corrupt the world. Now go accuse your average 55-60 year old Beatles fan of being a evil, sinful, corrupted creature. Point is, The Beatles, Elvis and KISS were all supposed to bring about the downfall of mankind and it hasn't happened yet. I've been listening to KISS since I was seven years old. I'm now 31, I still love KISS, and I've never been behind bars.

Damon


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Damon, you just proved a point


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

What sort of programming will 'MTV Hits' have? Assuming it refers to music, just current hits or historical hits also?

And now, for commentary:
Not to say 'Listening to X will make you burn in hell,' but there is a difference, IMHO, between the Beatles and (P)Elvis, and a lot of the music today. [I sound like my dad...]
Not just the music, but the whole social tableau in which it resides. The Beatles [et al] got a bad rap mostly because it was 'new' and 'different', very unlike most of the previously popular music. And, yes, some of the lyrics were a little 'racier' than what the elders of the time listened to [Wake Up Little Suzy, it's 4 am already? Indeed!] [That said, I know there are racy allegorical and figurative works of art in every era, back to Shakespeare and farther.]
But much of today's music, and the emotions it represents, especially some of the negative ones, surrounds our society today, and is everpresent. Not only is it on at least 4 music television stations [which most everybody has access to at least one], but everyone has access to a radio; Internet radio; and if it's not the music, it's the lifestyle as viewed on MTV Cribs, or Entertainment Tonight, or People magazine, etc. 
It's not solely due to the music, but I do think the music has something to do with it--and, IMHO, our society, and the human race as a whole, has, at the same time it is reaching new heights with technological advances, is losing ground morally/socially. 'The quickest way to damage a society is through its music' [bad paraphrase, I'm going from memory of the PWEI sampling.]

Check this out: 
the Billboard Top 100 Singles chart:
If nothing else, it's a wonder our kids are even literate, with titles like Rock Wit U and Right Thurr, and no wonder kids are so sexually active with titles like P.I.M.P., Like a Pimp, and Rock Your Body.
http://billboard.com/bb/charts/hot100.jsp

And some of the songs nowadays are so negative and cruel--compare to heavy metal, say, of the 80's. For all the bad press Ozzy Osbourne gets, his music was either reasonably honest and positive [Crazy Train], or if negative, told a story with a message [Suicide Solution].

Again: I don't think 'music makes people go bad', but it, along with all the other influences in one's life, definitely has a combined impact on people's lifes and outlooks. And with the large part of many people's lives that music and 'the music industry' take up nowadays, obviously it can have a greater relative impact.

And the disclaimer:
I'm 30, grew up listening to anything from Huey Lewis and Billy Joel to AC/DC, Anthrax, Ozzy and Slayer; current favorite bands are GWAR, Christian Death, and Switchblade Symphony [but I'm also enjoying going back and listening to all my old cassettes/cd's]; I also played Dungeons and Dragons for years, and read horror [King], scifi [Heinlein/Asimov/Varley], and fantasy, [Feist,Anthony, etc.] and never sacrificed anyone.
I also temper all that with reading other fiction and nonfiction, and listening to other music like oldies and classical, and try to keep up with the news, if I can avoid anything blatantly political [The Week is a good source for all sorts of opinions.] I also have a 9 month old baby boy, so perhaps I look at things a little differently nowadays. I don't want him listening to or watching certain things, even now; and I will assuredly be of the same opinion later on, until he is mature enough to know right from wrong, and I can have faith in his decisions; that he will either make the right decisions, or learn from his mistakes.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I watched MTV Hits on Charter Cable at a friend's house not far from here and it seemed to have some of the most popular hits of today and yesterday that they used to show.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

wow time warp  I was incorrect up above, MTV Jamz replaced MTVX not MTV Hits. 

MTV Hits, from what I understand plays videos from the artists who would be on a 'work day' AC type radio station. The stuff I HATE.

Hey you can't go wong with AC/DC and GWAR  Lately I've been on a Pantera and Megadeath kick. :icon_bb:


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

well no your all wrong MTV Jamz replaced MTV X Last year i should know i had digital cable then


----------



## Brett (Jan 14, 2003)

It is "MTV Jams" with a 's' at the end, not a 'z'.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> well no your all wrong MTV Jamz replaced MTV X


What did I say one post above yours?


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> What did I say one post above yours?


I was half asleep when i wrote that ))))))


----------

